# Canon EOS R3 hands on



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2021)

Seems like Peter Mckinnon has got hands on with R3(so announcement might be close).


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, Chaitanya!

But I must admit McKinnon is just  
Jump to about 6 of 8 min. Then it's starting to get a tiny little bit interesting for a minute when he starts talking about shutter speed and sound and the AF.
And that ends at about 7 min. So just 1 min interesting. The rest is waste of time - except you like his style. Me not.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks, but apparently you missed the main site post and growing forum thread on this.






Peter McKinnon shows off the Canon EOS R3


Peter McKinnon has posted a video showing a couple of Canon EOS R3’s in his possession. He is not allowed to post and videos or photographs taken from the camera as of yet, but he does give a rundown of some of the features and size comparisons between the EOS R3 and EOS-1D X Mark III and EOS...




www.canonrumors.com


----------

